# Semi-Long Range Gun



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have been shooting quite a bit with a gun i got some advice on here from and a buddy of mine wants to start shooting a bit farther. He wants to get a new gun and im not sure what to tell him to get. He wants to be able to hunt at the 5-600 yard mark and not be worried about the shot as much as he currently is with is fathers rifle from the 60s. He doesnt want a custom built rifle something in the 1500-2000 range i told him to take a look at a sendero and I only know remingtons any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Im not sure if you are saying the budget is $1500 -$2000 or are you saying that is too high?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just about any rifle can be turned into a 600 yard gun, but if you want to streatch it out to 1000 then it is a little bit different. The big thing is the optics. Spend about a third of that on the rifle and the rest on the scope.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Bax* said:


> Im not sure if you are saying the budget is $1500 -$2000 or are you saying that is too high?


That is what he wants to spend is around 1500-2000 and to be honest cost doesnt really mean anything to him and knowing what i know he says 600 is hunting but he will want to do 800+ at the range with me when we get there


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

He can get a pretty decent set up with that budget.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

A good barrel with a good glass bed job done. I think if he's going to do precision shooting, the barrel is probably the most important part of the gun. Next would be a scope. Excluding the barrel, then yes the scope is the most important part of the gun. 

put it this way, EVERYTHING is important. you can have the best scope you can get but, if the barrel is mangled, or the glass bedding isn't done right or the scope isn't mounted right or the bullet load is bad, it doesn't matter what scope you have. They all work together.. you know that, I know that and everyone else knows that..

My 270WSM cost me $2,800 to "build" last time I shot, it yielded a 4" group at 800 yards.

my next gun is going to be a 300 win mag fully custom. Trigger, stock, rings, scope, action and custom barrel trued up ect. 

If I were to "put together" a gun fro $2k or less, I would buy a good quality rifle such as a Remington, and put it in a custom stock, no question and I would slap a huskemaw or leupold VX-6 on it and I like the 1 piece tally rings.

the factory rifles will shoot awesome on their own but, you'd be better off putting it on a more solid platform like a bell&carlson or mcmillan stock


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

26 nosler will fit the bill exactly. 
Many brands will be in budget


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

he could get into a good (and light) custom build for that budget not counting glass. but if i wanted a long range gun, as in 1000+ range, and out to 600 hunting that wasn't custom, i would own a tikka CTR, a good base and ring and a 700-1000 dollar scope (like vortex HS-t or pst) and you could hunt, range shoot, and even compete all with the same gun


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have two rifles that right out of the box would be 600 yard rifles and both of them were under $500 + $500 for the scopes that I put on them. I am sure that both of them would stretch it out to 1000 with very little problems.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Isn't there a lot more to long range shooting than just going out and buying a gun that is capable? I don't think you just buy a gun and start walking around popping off 600-800 yards shots at animals. Long range shooting is what you do...you practice, you train, and you shoot, shoot shoot! The way you describe your friend it sounds like he just wants to start taking longer shots, not just becoming a long range shooter. He needs to commit to long range shooting. Just sayin.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No-one is leaning up against a tree and hitting a target at 800 yards consistently... no-one. You need an incredibly solid rest to shoot from. 

Magazines and internet hype are raising up an entire generation of shooters that dont have a clue about the mechanics of long range shooting... they just read the ad for XXYYZZ "long range rifle" and think they can just go out, dial up the BDC and tip over a deer at 800 yards. Just isn't even remotely realistic.


-DallanC


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

DallanC said:


> No-one is leaning up against a tree and hitting a target at 800 yards consistently... no-one. You need an incredibly solid rest to shoot from.
> 
> Magazines and internet hype are raising up an entire generation of shooters that dont have a clue about the mechanics of long range shooting... they just read the ad for XXYYZZ "long range rifle" and think they can just go out, dial up the BDC and tip over a deer at 800 yards. Just isn't even remotely realistic.
> 
> -DallanC


Truer words were never said.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Tell your buddy to buy some version of a Savage 111 or 116 with the accutriggers. They are generally great shooters right out of the box. Get a good scope with turrets and parallax adjustment. I have a couple 4-12x40 Vortex Vipers that would be perfect longrange starter scopes. They don't have exposed turrets but under the caps are nice thumb turrets that you don't need a coin to adjust. I think I paid around $250 for them. Have him buy a good swivel bipod and a backbag.
That's about as cheap of a starter longrange setup as you can get. I bet he could scrounge up a used gun and scope and get setup for around $1000. Once he gets out to yardages where he can't hit the rock or target he's shooting at, and more accuracy is needed, he can start looking for a custom setup.
Until then, Practice, practice, practice shooting and doping the wind!!


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> Isn't there a lot more to long range shooting than just going out and buying a gun that is capable? I don't think you just buy a gun and start walking around popping off 600-800 yards shots at animals. Long range shooting is what you do...you practice, you train, and you shoot, shoot shoot! The way you describe your friend it sounds like he just wants to start taking longer shots, not just becoming a long range shooter. He needs to commit to long range shooting. Just sayin.


The idea isn't to get something you pull out the box and shoot 1000 it's for him to have a good platform to learn with that isn't 5k plus to buy. I shoot most every weekend when time allows and he has been tagging along and wants to start shooting. I have two rem 700's in 7mm rem mag and a S&W 1500 that is far from what it was out of the box in 300 win that he has shot with me. But I found him a savage 111 LR 7mm rem mag with a vortex viper PST scope he will be picking up this week.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds like you've made a good choice in equipment for him. Shooting is a great hobby that you can enjoy for a lifetime. Enjoy.


----------

